# Tarantula Spreadsheet - My way of keeping track of growth



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a shot of my spreadsheet, its fab for keeping track of feeding and molts. Its just a standard excel sheet. If anyone wants a copy PM me and i'll send you a blank template copy!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's really good! I can't get the hang of Excel at all.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Only one taker?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool little sheet there, i dont have Excell, but i may download it just for this mate.
Also, Avicularia moulted 14th 
John


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheers!!! Good to know, i'll update it.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work mate! :2thumb:

For those that don't have Excel (and I imagine, most people reading this), you can download Open Office v3 here: download: OpenOffice.org Downloads

The spreadsheet should work fine with it.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

pm'd Andy : victory:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone has emails, if they arn't compatible i can change the format.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't get one


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I didn't get one


PM me ur email address!


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

pm'ed you Andy


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice job, few years ago I used to monitor all my spider feedings, moults and growths in tables, graphs and all by hand but haven't done that in ages.

Just wondering, what do all the initials mean in your spreadsheet. I gathered F stands for fed?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has everyone got copies?




spider_mad said:


> Nice job, few years ago I used to monitor all my spider feedings, moults and growths in tables, graphs and all by hand but haven't done that in ages.
> 
> Just wondering, what do all the initials mean in your spreadsheet. I gathered F stands for fed?


F = Fed
S! = Shed/molt
B! = Bought
RF = Refused Food
OF = Offered food, i.e. the arboreals that havn't found it yet (just to remind me to check if it has dissapeared!)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

got it, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

andy07966 said:


> Has everyone got copies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool, wasn't sure what B stood for.


----------

